# Filtro de armónicos LC



## patatilla (Ene 30, 2014)

SAI del tipo  PWD sin trafo de 10KHz que modula una señal de 50 Hz. Para acondicionar la señal uso un filtro. No tenemos en cuenta resistencias ohmicas.

El 4 que me corrijan si lo hecho mal. Aplico la formulita de circuitos resonantes LC en paralelo y sintonizado a 50 Hz.  L*2*pi*F=1/2*pi*f *C

¿Y el 3, cómo se diseña?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 30, 2014)

No hay temas sobre Sai's ?  ?


----------



## patatilla (Ene 30, 2014)

Si me muestras un solo circuito resuelto como el 3 no solo en este foro sino en todo Internet me como el sombrero. No lo voy a usar, es mas perfecto el 4 pero se me ha quedado el gusanillo para saber como se calcula.

Los circuitos están sacados de un libro en su sección de SAIS y similares. Por supuesto sin mas explicaciones.

Si intentas buscar el 3, lo único que encontrarás, excepto en un pdf que salía una malla mas compleja, busques como lo busques, encontrarás circuitos sencillos LC como pasabajos y oscilantes RLC. Asi que busca, busca que no vas a encontrar...

Una profecía: 

Otro post que se hunde sin respuesta.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ene 30, 2014)

El circuito tres funciona como un pasa bajos con un polo doble en wo (si no me equivoqué):

[LATEX]Y_{p}=s.C_{p}+\frac{1}{s.L_{p}} \rightarrow Z_{p}=\frac{s.L_{p}}{s^2.C_{p}.L_{p}+1}[/LATEX] 

[LATEX]\frac{V_{salida}}{V_{entrada}}=\frac{Z_{p}}{s.L_{s}+Z_{p}}=\frac{s.L_{p}}{ \left(s^2.C_{p}.L_{p}+1\right) .s.L_{s}+s.L_{p}}[/LATEX]

[LATEX]\frac{V_{salida}}{V_{entrada}}=\frac{1}{s^2.C_{p}.L_{s}+ \left(\frac{L_{s}}{L_{p}}+1\right)}[/LATEX]

[LATEX]w_{o}=\sqrt{ \frac{ \frac{L_{s}}{L_{p}}+1}{L_{s}.C_{p}} }}[/LATEX]

Aunque en continua a pesar que la expresión no lo refleja, los inductores si fueran ideales presentarían un corto para la fuente, por un lado permite conducir a pleno la continua a la salida y por el otro la tira a masa, ahí hay un polo/cero que se anulan y por eso ese comportamiento.

Recomendación, no introduzcas nunca una continua en ese circuito.

Por otro lado, para frecuencias muy bajas, ambos inductores pueden presentar una impedancia muy baja (lo que no implica que filtre), pidiendole mucha carga a la fuente, ojo con eso.


----------



## patatilla (Ene 31, 2014)

cosmefulanito04  me has dejado de una pieza. Estaba seguro que no iba a aparecer nada por la Red. Me he mirado de todo sin éxito. También he preguntado en otros sitios y ni la mas remota idea.

 Pero lo que menos esperaba es que alguien así de primeras y en cuatro líneas de esta forma tan contundente me pudiera contestar. Nunca había oído lo de polo doble en wo. En Internet y español solo hay cuatro enlaces de esto. Tengo que digerir lo que has puesto con lápiz y papel.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ene 31, 2014)

patatilla dijo:
			
		

> Pero ante todo te felicito. Nadie ha sido capaz de darme una respuesta a mi cuestión.  Estoy liado con tus fórmulas y no se si habrá un pequeño error. He mirado en otros sitios y probado con valores reales.
> 
> En la primera línea de fórmulas, en el denominador has puesto el 1 con el signo cambiado. Me parece que es -1.



¿Dónde? ¿en 1/(s.LP)?

Si es así, posiblemente lo viste con la variable "jw" en vez de "s", lo que se traduce en -j/(w.LP).


----------



## patatilla (Feb 1, 2014)

No. Me refiero al bloque siguiente, el de la impedancia en paralelo.
Te pego parte de la captura de pantalla de http://proyecto987.es/corriente_alterna_10.html donde sale una fórmula mas general


Como R en este caso no la consideramos, valdrá infinito entonces por lo que podemos simplificar y nos quedará 



[LATEX]Z_p=\dfrac{1}{s*C_p-\dfrac{1}{s*L_p}}[/LATEX]


y si quitamos el denominador s*Lp me tendría que salir la misma fórmula que la tuya.

Si aplico valores conocidos para un circuito resonante paralelo, por ejemplo 25 mH, 400µF para una frecuencia de resonancia de 50 Hz, la impedancia debiera de ser infinita y así no es con el +1. 

Es posible que esto haya influido para el resto.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Feb 1, 2014)

Como te decía, yo usé la variable "s" que se usa en Laplace, para obtener el módulo debo pasar a "jw"

En tú fórmula utiliza la variable imaginaria "jw", donde "j" es el famoso indicador de número imaginario (otros utilizan la letra "i", pero en electrónica se usa "j" para no confundirse con una corriente).

[LATEX]s=j.w \rightarrow Yp(j.w)=j.w.C_{p}+\frac{1}{j.w.L_{p}}=j.w.C_{p}-\frac{j}{w.L_{p}}[/LATEX]

Fijate que pasar "j" del denominador al númerador implica negar el término.

Si queremos obtener el módulo de Yp:

[LATEX]|Yp(j.w)|=\sqrt{\left(w.C_{p}-\frac{1}{w.L_{p}} \right)^2}=\left|w.C_{p}-\frac{1}{w.L_{p}}\right|[/LATEX]

Entonces Zp:

[LATEX]|Zp(w)|=\left| \frac{1}{w.C_{p}-\frac{1}{w.L_{p}}} \right|[/LATEX]

Sin embargo el circuito no termina en Zp, ya que el circuito forma un divisor de impedancia entre Zp y el inductor Ls (s.Ls o j.w.Ls).

Volviendo un poco a la parte práctica de ese circuito, como te mencioné tiene el problema que en bajas frecuencias, ya que puede cargar demasiado la fuente (pedirle demasiada corriente), sin embargo la tensiones no se verán afectadas en esas frecuencias y por eso funciona como un pasa bajos.

En cambio el circuito 4 funciona como un pasa banda de 4to orden (lo que sería una pasa bajos seguido de un pasa altos de 2do orden) y fijando bien los valores de los componentes, podés fijar los 4 polos en wo.


----------



## patatilla (Feb 2, 2014)

Y yo obcecado. No había caído en el detalle. Me decía a mi mismo que como fueras de otro país allí se usaba s en vez ω, y claro, me equivoqué. 

Lo del peligro de corto con la corriente continua lo tengo claro en los dos circuitos. Pero como  va a ser para la salida en H de un proyecto de  SAI no habrá ese problema. 

Una cosa que tengo que decir es que es la primera vez en mi vida que escucho esto de “polo en wo”. He buscado y casi no hay nada de esto, al menos en español. En inglés he encontrado sobre todo patentes pero no me enterado de nada. ¿Quiere decir ωo?, ¿podrías adjuntar algún enlace que te suene si no es ωo?

Para los valores de los inductores somos dos y todavía no nos hemos puesto de acuerdo, ni siquiera en el tipo de baterías. Pero por el momento la idea es hacernos con dos inducciones iguales en torno a los 25 mH o mas y dos grupos de condensadores de 400 µF o menos e ir añadiendo condensadores hasta alcanzar la máxima resonancia a 50 Hz. La intención es lograr dos grupos de filtros de idénticos valores.  Va por ahí la cosa, ¿no?


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Feb 2, 2014)

patatilla dijo:


> Lo del peligro de corto con la corriente continua lo tengo claro en los dos circuitos. Pero como  va a ser para la salida en H de un proyecto de  SAI no habrá ese problema.



En el segundo (o el 4to como pusiste originalmente) no pasa eso , el capacitor en serie evita que circule continua.



patatilla dijo:


> Una cosa que tengo que decir es que es la primera vez en mi vida que escucho esto de “polo en wo”. He buscado y casi no hay nada de esto, al menos en español. En inglés he encontrado sobre todo patentes pero no me enterado de nada. ¿Quiere decir ωo?, ¿podrías adjuntar algún enlace que te suene si no es ωo?



Vamos por parte:

- En realidad wo es la w de resonancia del circuito tanque, en el circuito 3 te demostré que wo es distinto a la wcorte del filtro pasa bajos, ya que:

[LATEX]w_{o}=\frac{1}{\sqrt{L_{p}.C_{p}}}[/LATEX] 

[LATEX]w_{corte}=\sqrt{ \frac{\frac{L_{s}}{L_{p}}+1}{L_{p}.C_{p}}}[/LATEX] 

Esta wcorte es la que importa en el filtro, no wo. Se ve que esa wc es mayor a wo.

En cambio en el circuito 4, la idea es que wc si sea igual a wo para que en 50Hz tengas la máxima transferencia, es decir elimine todo menos esos 50Hz. Entonces en este caso, el tanque serie y el tanque en paralelo deben tener la misma wo.

- Los polos son las raíces que presenta en el denominador la función de transferencia, en este caso Ventrada/Vsalida que es la transferencia buscada en un filtro. Esto implica que en esas frecuencias, la transferencia en "s" se haga "infinita", pero no necesariamente su módulo.En cambio las raíces que presenta el denominador se llaman ceros.

Por ejemplo para que entiendas mejor el tema, si analizamos este pasa bajos R-C bien simple:







Su transferencia de tensión no es más que un simple divisor de impedancias:

[LATEX]\frac{V_{out}}{V_{in}}=\frac{\frac{1}{s.C}}{\frac{1}{s.C}+R}=\frac{1}{1+s.C.R}[/LATEX]

Dejando a "s" sola, la transferencia queda:

[LATEX]\frac{V_{out}}{V_{in}}=\frac{\frac{1}{R.C}}{s+ \frac{1}{R.C}}[/LATEX]

En esa transferencia el polo estará cuando s=-1/RC y justamente esa será la w de corte del circuito. 

Para que lo veas mejor, si hacés un diagrama en bode de ese filtro te daría algo así:






A partir de wc el pasa bajos empieza atenuar toda frecuencia superior. 

En tu circuito 3, el comportamiento podríamos decir que es similar, pero con una pendiente mayor (-40dB/dec en vez de -20dB/dec), debido a que se tratan de 2 polos en wc, es decir dos raíces (por ser [LATEX]s^{2}[/LATEX])



patatilla dijo:


> Para los valores de los inductores somos dos y todavía no nos hemos puesto de acuerdo, ni siquiera en el tipo de baterías. Pero por el momento la idea es hacernos con dos inducciones iguales en torno a los 25 mH o mas y dos grupos de condensadores de 400 µF o menos e ir añadiendo condensadores hasta alcanzar la máxima resonancia a 50 Hz. La intención es lograr dos grupos de filtros de idénticos valores.  Va por ahí la cosa, ¿no?



En el 4to circuito, la idea es que:

[LATEX]w_{o}=\frac{1}{\sqrt{L_{p}.C_{p}}}=\frac{1}{\sqrt{L_{s}.C_{s}}}=2.\pi.50Hz[/LATEX]

Y esto se debe (para no entrar en mucha matemática) a que en 50Hz se busca que el tanque serie sea un corto y el tanque en paralelo sea un circuito abierto, es ahí donde vas a obtener la máxima transferencia de tensión. Por ej. la forma sería algo similar a este bode:






En cambio si dieras vuelta el circuito 4, es decir primero el tanque en paralelo entre la entrada y la salida y luego el tanque en serie entre la salida y masa, obtendrías un circuito que "idealmente" solo filtra los 50Hz.  Por ej. la forma sería algo similar a este bode:


----------



## patatilla (Feb 5, 2014)

Efectivamente, tenía en mente dos grupos en paralelo.

Lo que me ha llamado la atención es que el circuito tres tiene la frecuencia de corte superior que si no existirera Ls. Imagino que al ser de tercer orden llegará a una frecuencia que consiga filtrar mejor que solo el circuito tanque paralelo.

Lo de permutar los dos grupos es lógico. Sin discusión.

Por mi parte queda completamente esclarecida mi duda, a no ser que quieras añadir algo mas. 
Al principio estaba seguro que este post se iba al abismo sin respuesta.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Feb 5, 2014)

patatilla dijo:


> Lo que me ha llamado la atención es que el circuito tres tiene la frecuencia de corte superior que si no existirera Ls. Imagino que al ser de tercer orden llegará a una frecuencia que consiga filtrar mejor que solo el circuito tanque paralelo.



Lamentablemente ese circuito no forma un filtro de 3er orden, sino 2do, ya que luego de wc solo atenúa 40dB/dec.

Un filtro que se comporta igual sería este:






Con la diferencia que ahí si wc=1/raiz(L.C) y no tiene los problemas de cargar a la fuente en baja frecuencia que mencioné en el otro.


----------



## patatilla (Feb 16, 2014)

Lo único añadir el que sea considerado en un libro técnico el filtro tres como una opción mas de filtro cuando por lo que veo es un desperdicio comparado con solo una inducción y un condensador. Lleva un componente mas y wo es mas alta.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Feb 16, 2014)

¿Cuál es el libro donde viste ese circuito?


----------



## patatilla (Feb 20, 2014)

Electrónica Industrial: Técnicas de Potencia de J.A. Gualda, S. Martínez y P.M.Martínez de Marcombo


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Feb 20, 2014)

patatilla dijo:


> Electrónica Industrial: Técnicas de Potencia de J.A. Gualda, S. Martínez y P.M.Martínez de Marcombo



¿Qué posibilidades hay de subir esa página?

Realmente tengo curiosidad en ver que explicación del circuito dá.


----------



## patatilla (Mar 6, 2014)

Siento haber tardado en contestar. No he podido conectarme antes.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Mar 6, 2014)

Definitivamente el 3er circuito no me convence y menos para el uso que se le va a dar, ya que la salida de ese conversor vas a tener una componente de continua.

En cambio los otros 3 circuitos son viables, dejando obviamente al último como el mejor por lo que mencioné arriba:



			
				cosmefulanito04 dijo:
			
		

> En cambio el circuito 4 funciona como un pasa banda de 4to orden (lo que sería una pasa bajos seguido de un pasa altos de 2do orden) y fijando bien los valores de los componentes, podés fijar los 4 polos en wo.



Sin embargo requiere 2 bobinas, lo que lo hace más costoso.


----------

